# Je veux sauter en parachute !!!



## PommeQ (13 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Y a t'il des sauteurs ????

Depuis longtemps, je souhaite apprendre à sauter (en parachute) ... et là, c'est décider !!!

Je pense passer par l'UCPA mais si certains ont des conseils à me donner ... je suis preneur !

_Ne sautes pas, ne sautes pas !_

:rateau:


----------



## toys (14 Décembre 2008)

fait pas de saut en tandem sa coute la peaux du luc.

je sais que sur saumur ils font des cours plus 10 saut a des prix asser cool.

je sais pas dout tu viens mais passe dans les base près de chez toi, discute un peut avec les mec et voie les quelles te convienne le mieux.


----------



## CarodeDakar (14 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour PommeQ

J'ai sauté au Québec. Pour 6 heures de cours et un saut-tout-seul, c'est 150$ ou moins. Si ton billet d'avion est pas trop cher, ça vaut peut-être la peine de venir faire un saut par ici?

C'est fan-ta-stique. L'eu-pho-rie. La li-ber-té. 

Pour 3 minutes et demi.


----------



## PommeQ (14 Décembre 2008)

J'ai entendu parler d'une base UCPA vers Cahors avec stage d'1 semaine ... je saute le pas !



Sensation de liberté, de vitesse ...


----------



## toys (15 Décembre 2008)

PommeQ a dit:


> J'ai entendu parler d'une base UCPA vers Cahors avec stage d'1 semaine ... je saute le pas !
> 
> 
> 
> Sensation de liberté, de vitesse ...



moi je saut pas mais j'ai des potes qui le font assez souvent. a combien te reviens la semaine de stage et le nombre de saut?


----------



## NED (15 Décembre 2008)

Je ne suis pas adepte des trucs hyper adrenalynique. Mais depuis un petit moment je me suis dit que je me ferais bien un saut en chute libre.
Par rapport au choc que peu provoquer un saut à l'élastique (ça me paraît trop violent), j'ai l'impression que le saut en parachute est plus smoothie quoi.
Peut-être me trompes-je?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Même approche NED. Pour avoir fait les deux, je te le dis, c'est la même approche. La différence, c'est qu'en élastique, tu vois très bien le point d'impact. Mais que ce soit d'un pont ou d'un avion, c'est anti-naturel de se jeter dans le vide


----------



## PommeQ (15 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> moi je saut pas mais j'ai des potes qui le font assez souvent. a combien te reviens la semaine de stage et le nombre de saut?



Pour l'instant pas d'info sur le site UCPA car pas pas la saison ...


----------



## radmou (15 Décembre 2008)

Personnellement ça a toujours été un rêve de faire des sauts en parachute.

Je voulais en faire un cet été, (en Suisse, en Valais il y'a une association qui n'est pas trop cher, sérieuse et attractive). Malheureusement, faute de temps et d'économie (je pars en Australie d'ici 20jours alors ma tirelire faut qu'elle soit pleine), je n'en ai pas effectué.

Par contre, j'ai vu qu'il y avait pas mal d'options pour aller faire 2-3 sauts du côté des oz.. je vais voir tout ca et hop c'est parti !! Quand je reviendrai en Suisse je ne vais pas me privé non plus, surtout avec nos belles montagnes ;-)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (15 Décembre 2008)

PommeQ, si tu as les moyens et un peu de temps de libre (genre vacances) je te conseillerais la formation PAC (progression accompagnée en chute).
En gros sur une semaine formation au sol, puis sauts avec 2 moniteurs (avec ta propre voile), puis avec 1 moniteur et enfin tout seul.
L'inconvenient de ce genre de formation c'est que tu dépend de la météo et tu va pouvoir faire 15 sauts dans ta semaine comme tu n'en fera qu'un seul...
Ca c'est l'option "Ca me branche vraiment"(mon cas) avec dodo sur place et bonne ambiance pendant 1 semaine.

Mais le tandem reste aussi très sympa pour qui veut découvrir les joies de la chute (semi-libre )

Je parle de ça en connaissant un peu le milieu (Mon père ayant environ 1000 sauts à son actif, un de ses amis directeur de centre de para et un copain d'école qui sautait lui aussi)...

Le mieux c'est d'aller se renseigner dans un centre...(on est généralement très bien accueilli  )


----------



## toys (15 Décembre 2008)

je suis un peut dans le sens de hobbi mieux vaut chopé une formation (j'ai peur que l'ucpa soit un peut trop formaté et que tu te trouve un peut borné par leur façon de faire.


----------



## PommeQ (15 Décembre 2008)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> PommeQ, si tu as les moyens et un peu de temps de libre (genre vacances) je te conseillerais la formation PAC (progression accompagnée en chute).
> En gros sur une semaine formation au sol, puis sauts avec 2 moniteurs (avec ta propre voile), puis avec 1 moniteur et enfin tout seul.
> L'inconvenient de ce genre de formation c'est que tu dépend de la météo et tu va pouvoir faire 15 sauts dans ta semaine comme tu n'en fera qu'un seul...
> Ca c'est l'option "Ca me branche vraiment"(mon cas) avec dodo sur place et bonne ambiance pendant 1 semaine.
> ...



C'est exactement ce que je visais !!!


----------



## PommeQ (15 Décembre 2008)

toys a dit:


> je suis un peut dans le sens de hobbi mieux vaut chopé une formation (j'ai peur que l'ucpa soit un peut trop formaté et que tu te trouve un peut borné par leur façon de faire.



L'UCPA propose cela


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Décembre 2008)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Bonjour PommeQ
> 
> J'ai sauté au Québec.



Oui, mais tu aurais pu lui préciser que tu avais atterri au Sénégal (d'où ton pseudo), et que tu avais du rentrer à la nage 

   (sinon, ça va toi ? )


----------



## enouparachutisme (21 Décembre 2008)

PommeQ a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Y a t'il des sauteurs ????
> 
> ...


Salut,
Je suis moniteur de parachutisme et j'organise un stage débutant en Corse sur Propriano (logement gratos si tu veux) du 15 au 26 avril. Sinon reprise à Castelnau magnoac(65000) à partir du 1 février 09. Contact moi au 0686848844 site web http://www.enouparachutisme.com  Tarif coooool!!!
Manu


----------



## meskh (21 Décembre 2008)

le mieux est le bon stage de formation, une semaine au sol pour maitriser la téhorie, et puis une dizaine de sauts (souvent) et apprentissage du pliage et de ces nombreux points de control 

si tu peux fonce


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2008)

Au fait, PommeQ, tu n'aurais pas vu mon sac à dos ?&#8230; Ah, à propos, ne cherche pas ton parachute, c'est moi qui l'ai !


----------



## meskh (22 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Au fait, PommeQ, tu n'aurais pas vu mon sac à dos ? Ah, à propos, ne cherche pas ton parachute, c'est moi qui l'ai !



Attention, ne va pas te prendre l'extracteur dans la tronche, ça va faire tout bizard ....


----------



## Ineilaur (16 Janvier 2009)

J'ai sauté en parachute il y a 1an (Nord de la Fr)et je ne le regrette pas : la chute libre est un bonheur et la sensation de liberté une fois le parachute ouvert... 

Maintenant j'aimerai également sauter en para via la formation PAC mais pas sur que mon banquier soit d'accord vu que je viens d'acheter le dernier MB (une merveille )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2009)

enouparachutisme a dit:


> Salut,
> Je suis moniteur de parachutisme et j'organise un stage débutant en Corse sur Propriano du 15 au 26 avril.



Ah... C'est vrai que l'invasion recommence bientôt... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... C'est vrai que l'invasion recommence bientôt... :mouais:



poule !  :afraid:


----------



## PommeQ (16 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... C'est vrai que l'invasion recommence bientôt... :mouais:



Arfff, je connais pas la corse en plus ... mais bon j'ose pas trop vous piquer votre air 

:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2009)

PommeQ a dit:


> Arfff, je connais pas la corse en plus ... mais bon j'ose pas trop vous piquer votre air
> 
> :love:



On dit POMPER l'air...


----------



## giga64 (17 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> poule !  :afraid:



On dit PULL...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2009)

giga64 a dit:


> On dit PULL...




Exact! :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2009)

giga64 a dit:


> On dit PULL...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Exact! :style:



Et après, on passe la main au tireur en disant "Over" ! :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et après, on passe la main au tireur en disant "Over" ! :king:



Qu'on l'abatte comme un chien galeux!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Qu'on l'abatte comme un chien galeux!



T'as pas fini de cracher ton venin comme un vil coyote, toi ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Janvier 2009)

En même temps, dès que l'on parle de lynchage, ce sont toujours les mêmes qui se pointent   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> En même temps, dès que l'on parle de lynchage, ce sont toujours les mêmes qui se pointent   :love:



Moi qui ne suis qu'amour et patience...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi qui ne suis qu'amour et patience...



le Tino Rossi de ces forums...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi qui ne suis qu'amour et patience...


non, non, je ne visais personne en particulier   :love: puis d'abord, je site pas non plus de noms, pas le genre de la maison


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2009)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> PommeQ, si tu as les moyens et un peu de temps de libre (genre vacances) je te conseillerais la formation PAC (progression accompagnée en chute).
> En gros sur une semaine formation au sol, puis sauts avec 2 moniteurs (avec ta propre voile), puis avec 1 moniteur et enfin tout seul.
> L'inconvenient de ce genre de formation c'est que tu dépend de la météo et tu va pouvoir faire 15 sauts dans ta semaine comme tu n'en fera qu'un seul...
> Ca c'est l'option "Ca me branche vraiment"(mon cas) avec dodo sur place et bonne ambiance pendant 1 semaine.


 ... je plussoie à mort !!!!!!:rateau:
Faire du parachutisme était un rêve de gosse pour moi ... comme je n'avais que peu de moyens financiers, je me suis engagé à 20 ans au 1er bataillon parachutistes de Diest (Belgique) et j'y suis resté pendant 2 années pour faire un maximum de sauts (bon d'accord, il y avait quelques inconvénients...:rateau:).
Ensuite, le virus ne m'a jamais quitté et j'ai pratiqué jusque mes 55 ans, enfin, jusqu'à ce que quelques vertèbres rebelles me rappellent qu'on ne rajeunit pas...
Un seul conseil : foncez !!!! je n'ai jamais été aussi heureux qu'entre ciel et terre à caresser les nuages...
On dit toujours qu'en amour le meilleur moment c'est celui où on monte l'escalier - pour moi, un des meilleurs moments c'était celui où on guettait l'éclaircie pendant des heures, entre potes, sans savoir à quelle heure précisément l'avion viendrait nous chercher...:rateau:
PS : le choix du club est primordial (sécurité) et le "bouche à oreille" constitue le meilleur critère de choix en matière d'ambiance.


----------



## PommeQ (17 Janvier 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... je plussoie à mort !!!!!!:rateau:
> Faire du parachutisme était un rêve de gosse pour moi ... comme je n'avais que peu de moyens financiers, je me suis engagé à 20 ans au 1er bataillon parachutistes de Diest (Belgique) et j'y suis resté pendant 2 années pour faire un maximum de sauts (bon d'accord, il y avait quelques inconvénients...:rateau:).
> Ensuite, le virus ne m'a jamais quitté et j'ai pratiqué jusque mes 55 ans, enfin, jusqu'à ce que quelques vertèbres rebelles me rappellent qu'on ne rajeunit pas...
> Un seul conseil : foncez !!!! je n'ai jamais été aussi heureux qu'entre ciel et terre à caresser les nuages...
> ...



 voila qui renforce mon envie :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2009)

PommeQ a dit:


> voila qui renforce mon envie :love:


Je n'ai pas pu résister ... retour en 1969 ... !!!!!
J'avoue que ça me manque beaucoup ... pas l'armée, bien entendu, mais le vent dans la gueule !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> :comme je n'avais que peu de moyens financiers, je me suis engagé à 20 ans au 1er bataillon de sous mariniers-parachutistes de Diest (Belgique) et j'y suis resté pendant 2 années pour faire un maximum de sauts (bon d'accord, il y avait quelques inconvénients...:rateau:)..



   Pitin© même dans les sous marins, ils en mettent :affraid:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pitin© même dans les sous marins, ils en mettent :affraid:


J'ai été viré des sous-marins le jour où j'ai voulu organiser une journée portes ouvertes !!!!!!!


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Janvier 2009)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je n'ai pas pu résister ... retour en 1969 ... !!!!!
> J'avoue que ça me manque beaucoup ... pas l'armée, bien entendu, mais le vent dans la gueule !!!


J'ai l'impression d'entendre mon padre quand il me raconte qu'avec les potes ils se battaient pour monter dans le dernier avion de la journée ! Le dernier saut au coucher du soleil... le meilleur..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Tant qu'on est dans le vol libre, des plans parapente sympa sur une ou deux semaines avec des vrais GV ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Tant qu'on est dans le vol libre, des plans parapente sympa sur une ou deux semaines avec des vrais GV ?



Ben, moi, dans le temps, j'ai été un vrai GV (Grenadier Voltigeur au 22ème bataillon de Chasseurs Alpins) ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, moi, dans le temps, j'ai été un vrai GV (Grenadier Voltigeur au 22ème bataillon de Chasseurs Alpins) ! :rateau:



Eclater les touristes de là haut, c'est pas trop ce qui me botte. Quoi que.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

C'est faisable de faire ça au dessus du forum ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est faisable de faire ça au dessus du forum ?


Je voyais pas ça comme ça (avec la 12,7)... 
J'avais pensé à autre chose... 
_(si je n'oublie pas, je m'en occupe...)_


----------



## Ax6 (30 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Je voyais pas ça comme ça (avec la 12,7)...
> J'avais pensé à autre chose...
> _(si je n'oublie pas, je m'en occupe...)_



Une batte en métal ?  Mais en plein vol ça risque d'être folklo (je tente de réutiliser les expressions de ma Grand-mère )


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (27 Juillet 2010)

Bon...je confirme, préférez le stage PAC au tandem. L'autonomie en chute, des sensations........ bien !!:love:


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2010)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:


> Bon...je confirme, préférez le stage PAC au tandem. L'autonomie en chute, des sensations........ bien !!:love:



Avant de dire non au tandem, renseignez-vous sur QUI assure ces sauts....


----------



## Gronounours (27 Juillet 2010)

Ouais enfin j'ai souvenir d'un saut à l'élastique en tandem&#8230;

Mon pote et moi étions trop lourd pour sauter ensemble, et oh bonheur ! 2 jolies jeunes filles derrière nous acceptent de mixer les tandems.

La proximité est certes très sympathique, le confort de sa poitrine à mon goût plus qu'agréable&#8230;mais j'ai quand même fini avec la marque de ses ongles sur mes poignées d'amour et un tympan en vrille


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juillet 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Avant de dire non au tandem, renseignez-vous sur QUI assure ces sauts....



Parachute... y avait pas une contrepéterie


----------



## 'chon (28 Juillet 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z-UFfmkkin4&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z-UFfmkkin4&amp;hl=fr_FR&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------

